

SSH - A Miniature VPN - srl
http://bytbox.net/blog/2012/06/ssh-miniature-vpn.html

======
Piskvorrr
Hmm, the -D option is rather more useful than -L for HTTP forwarding (as it
eliminates the hassles with hostnames and DNS). Also, I'd suggest to use
autossh for setting up the remote forwards - if the connection is broken,
normal ssh won't reconnect, and there goes your "VPN".

